# Gun Shows



## C4inEOD (Dec 26, 2011)

Is gun shows really a good place to look? I have a little over $700 and trying to find a decent 9mm and 9mm compact.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

If you have that much you can buy a better than decent 9mm (if there is such a thing). Personally, I would get a 40 cal or 45. With that much money you should be able to go to any well known dealer nearest you and make a good purchase(deal). The gun shows here in the Nashville TN area tend to be higher priced than my local dealer. There are always exceptions.


----------



## C4inEOD (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks! I'm just now sure I want to fork over money just to get in and not be a good deal there. I will keep looking around!


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

do some research on what you want, you may find a good deal at the shows...... a couple of places here in ky have good prices....never been to buds in lexington ky ... but ky gun co.. seems to be with in fair range... and usually better prices than i see other places... ky gun co is in my hometown and there online sales have really taken off this year... .

Guns for Sale Online - Kentucky Gun Co.

Discount Guns for Sale - Buds Gun Shop


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Expect to come out without anything, gun shows tend to be real crap shot, you have a chance of finding a real prime piece and a good price, or more likely tables of overpriced stuff that isn't real interesting. Just know the things you want, and how much you are willing to pay for each. If you see it and can't get the price you want walk away. I find some of the people selling from their own collections are to emotionally invested and think they have really rare stuff and price it accordingly. It's not an insult just walk away, when you do find that prize piece it is great, the more shows between finds the better the feeling on the score.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

C4inEOD said:


> Is gun shows really a good place to look? I have a little over $700 and trying to find a decent 9mm and 9mm compact.


In short, no. Gun show prices are almost certainly poor, and that's after you pay to get in. I only tend to go to shows when I'm looking for something specific that a normal retailer won't carry, such as spare mags for my CZ-82.

KG


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

In my experience gun shows are good for two reasons. First you get to look at a great variety of manufatures and models. Second you can compare and negotiate with multiple dealers that are selling the same gun. If you are wanting to get the best deal possible, figure out what you want, search the internet for the lowest price. If the dealer is out of state you will not have to pay sales tax and most offer free shipping. All you have to do is find a FFL dealer for them to ship it to. Your local gun shop or independant dealers charge between $ 10 to $ 25.


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

My humble opinion, is to go to a gun show to look around, maybe get a deal on something like ammo, i might even look at buying something from an individual there selling, most times it is just to have something to do, n chat with other gun poeple. I like to buy from my local gun shop, i might pay 10-20 dollars more, and I might not, but I am keeping my money local, and i have a good repor with the local poeple, so I tend to get a discount, plus a lot of good advice, and help along the way if needed.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Go to a gun show or two -- look around. Talk to different dealers. Fondle guns - see what fits you, etc. Often dealers at the show will have a shop local to you. Get an idea how they do business, how they treat people. It will help you make a good decision whenever, and wherever, you decide to buy.

Sometimes you can get a great deal at a show -- sometimes not. Going to shows helps you gauge the market -- sometimes they will have "factory refurb." guns, which can be a good deal.

By the way, there is nothing wrong with starting with a 9mm. When folks tell you they are "underpowered" -- ask them if they will go down range and catch the bullets for you.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Figure out EXACTLY what gun you want.
Research it's price. Check at least 6 sources.
Don't be afraid to tell a dealer he's wayyy out of line.
Stick to your predetermined price. 
If you don't get the deal you want say NO. Just walk away.

Expect to come home empty handed.

The deals are in the parking lot for used guns.

AFS


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

The only really good deals I have seen at the shows are from individuals who need cash. You must be extremely careful, though. Inspect carefully, as there will not be anyone to take it back to. 

Also, I insist on seeing ID and verifying they reside in my state. Too many stolen guns out there. An honest seller won't hesitate to show ID. If any suspicion arises, don't deal with that person. 

The shows are also filled with local and federal undercover officers. Don't risk arrest by conducting a "straw purchase", or in other words, buying a gun for someone else. It is a serious crime, and they are watching. I have no problem with them being there. It helps keep the riff-raff under control.


----------



## C4inEOD (Dec 26, 2011)

Is it considered a "straw purchase" if I am buying for me and my wife? I have looked up to see what restrictions there are as far as handguns go, but didn't see anything talking about that.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

No. A straw purchase is buying a gun in your name and handing it over to someone else so they can circumvent the background checks, etc. If it is staying in your household it isn't a problem.

In other words, don't buy a gun for criminals, strangers, friends, etc. with intent to avoid the proper checks.


----------



## C4inEOD (Dec 26, 2011)

Gotcha.


----------

